# Surely this isn't right....



## KittyBimble (Jun 11, 2014)

Been browsing Pets4homes and someone is trying to give away 3 weeks old kittens "in one week when they start eating kitten food"

I am so disgusted by this.

2 kittens for sale | Manchester, Greater Manchester | Pets4Homes


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

No! it's not right, I have sent a complaint about the advert.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

That advert is disgusting, 
I have also sent in a complaint asking for it to be removed.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Advert no longer exists.


----------



## KittyBimble (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm glad it got removed. It was just not right - not sure whether it was ignorance on the part of the owner or they just wanted rid of them as soon as possible.


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

definitely not right , 
but I just wonder what will happen to them now the owners know they cant sell them off yet,and get a couple of bob will they just throw them out or worse


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

Browsing pets4homes, gumtree, preloved etc makes me want to cry. I take a look every day, I don't know why because I have no room for more kitties, but I suppose I feel I have a duty to my rescue kitty to remind myself that there are thousands of kittens in London who are not so fortunate (I got Snape off gumtree from a couple who should rot in hell for their treatment of him).

There needs to be a law forcing people to neuter and spay. So many people think, yeah, other people should neuter and spay, but they're the exception, they'll have a litter or two, it won't make that much of a difference to the cat population - except when you have a thousand people thinking like that, you end up with around seven thousand extra cats, and then a further several thousand when these kitties are sold onto more people who just want one or two litters.


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

cuddlycats said:


> definitely not right ,
> but I just wonder what will happen to them now the owners know they cant sell them off yet,and get a couple of bob will they just throw them out or worse


Agreed. I agree the ad shouldn't have been on there but removing the ad isn't going to change the owner's mind on what they do with them. They'll probably just get rid via another method.


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm glad it's removed too.

I know it's a worry what will happen to them now but this shouldn't be condoned as it's just encouraging more people to do it if they think they can get away with it.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

KittyBimble said:


> I'm glad it got removed. It was just not right - not sure whether it was ignorance on the part of the owner or they just wanted rid of them as soon as possible.


I'd like to give the owners the benefit of the doubt, however it says in big bold letters underneath the ad by Pets 4homes something like 'kittens should not be rehomed until 8 weeks old' - so no excuses there sadly


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

rox666 said:


> Agreed. I agree the ad shouldn't have been on there but removing the ad isn't going to change the owner's mind on what they do with them. They'll probably just get rid via another method.


Probably they'll just put them on Gumtree and get rid of them there. It's so sad, physically and emotionally they need their mum and each other for a few more weeks. Can you imagine the poor little guys left at home for ten hours a day while the owners are at work!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

A friend of a friend on Facebook was offering to sell her kittens at 5 weeks. I commented on the post that NO kittens should be allowed to leave their mother until at the VERY VERY VERY earliest 8 weeks and preferably later - you have no idea of the abuse I got from that one.....


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lizbsn said:


> ]Browsing pets4homes, gumtree, preloved etc makes me want to cry.[/B] I take a look every day, I don't know why because I have no room for more kitties, but I suppose I feel I have a duty to my rescue kitty to remind myself that there are thousands of kittens in London who are not so fortunate (I got Snape off gumtree from a couple who should rot in hell for their treatment of him).
> 
> There needs to be a law forcing people to neuter and spay. So many people think, yeah, other people should neuter and spay, but they're the exception, they'll have a litter or two, it won't make that much of a difference to the cat population - except when you have a thousand people thinking like that, you end up with around seven thousand extra cats, and then a further several thousand when these kitties are sold onto more people who just want one or two litters.


Me too - it's the trusting little faces that break my heart. They have no idea their people (the people that they would never betray as long as they had breath in their little bodies) don't want them anyone and that they are probably going to be handed to the first person with the cash, no matter how suspect.

Hate it!


----------



## KittyBimble (Jun 11, 2014)

I've just seen another advert advertising for a stud to impregnate her tortoiseshell moggy as she wants just one litter before she's spayed.

What makes me angry is that one of the photos of her cat, in the background is a carpet that looks littered with trash. She further states that she will be giving the kittens away for free.

I'm going to stop looking on Pets4Homes. Just winds me up!


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

Erenya said:


> A friend of a friend on Facebook was offering to sell her kittens at 5 weeks. I commented on the post that NO kittens should be allowed to leave their mother until at the VERY VERY VERY earliest 8 weeks and preferably later - you have no idea of the abuse I got from that one.....


Good on you for hauling her up on it though. At least you tried.


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

Erenya said:


> A friend of a friend on Facebook was offering to sell her kittens at 5 weeks. I commented on the post that NO kittens should be allowed to leave their mother until at the VERY VERY VERY earliest 8 weeks and preferably later - you have no idea of the abuse I got from that one.....


If your comments on that post make even one person who reads it educate themselves on responsible pet ownership, then it's totally worth it.


----------

